# Lower Provo 04-05



## lost510 (Mar 27, 2009)

Couldn't have asked for nicer weather. Was a bit crowded as usual, but plenty of feeding fish. Couldn't get dialed in on what they were eating, but they took at many different nymphs and a few dry's. The water was gin clear, and with so much sun the fish were very easy to see. In the shallow water I got to watch the nymphs drift into the fish's mouthes, no indicator required. Caught a nice mix of rainbows and browns, biggest measured 16".








































And on Friday my girlfriend decided after watching from the shore long enough that she wanted to start fly fishing. Got her setup with gear and within about 40 minutes of wetting a line she had her first trout, a nice little bow.








There was a crazy hatch right before dark so we started fishing dry's, and we must have caught about 30 this size in a little over an hour.


----------



## Spinfreak (Mar 1, 2009)

Are you in the canyon or in town. Looks like pretty wide section. ??


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Very nice. That section of the canyon has been treating people pretty well over the past few days, so I've heard. Catching a bunch of fish like that has to feel good. Way to go with getting the girlfriend onto some fish too.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice job! Looks like you had a blast!

A lot of times there is a "crazy hatch" right before dark on the lower. Most people leave before it happens though so good thing you stuck around.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That's great your girlfriend got into some good action instead of fishing on a slow day. Nice looking fish, congrats!


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

That first bow is a nice size for the Provo. Looks fat compared to the torpedo browns. Those browns will fatten up this spring.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Wait until the first couple of days of may, right before the flows get ramped up, tie 2 sow bugs on, and hang on. The absolute best week of fishing on the lower provo, if you hit it just right.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

?? the very best week of fishing on the Lower Provo is right now!!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> ?? the very best week of fishing on the Lower Provo is right now!!!


A freakin' men!!!!!


----------



## lost510 (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah its been outstanding there for me for the past 6 weeks or so. Even in the wind snow and cold the fish have been feeding like crazy. If May's even better I'm gonna have to quit my job to get more time on the water


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> ?? the very best week of fishing on the Lower Provo is right now!!!


Yeah. I wrote the best week of "FISHING" not just catching. Sure, everyone on the planet knows how good the catching is in march and early april on the provo. Check the internet to see how many articles have been written about it, but during the first week of May, the flows generally will ramp up just enough to scare away many fly fishermen, but the fish are totally keyed into eating sows with the ramped up flows knocking the sows out of their comfy living quarters.

If you adjust your fly fishing tactics just enough to be able to fishing the river as it changes a bit, you will catch the hell out of them. Plus, the best part is, less fishermen (usually). Great fishing in my mind.

The only reason I even mention it is that I don't live down there anymore.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

If it was the best FISHING, they would be eating DRIES, not sow bugs. I am fully aware of May fishing on the provo. BTW, flows the past two years have ramped up the 3rd week of april. Hopefully things are normal this year and it is pushed back to May like usual.


----------



## Porky (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree. The best fishing would be with dries, not sows. Anyone can go to the LP & catch fish on sows. To insist that there is a two week period that fishes better than any other time of the year is a pipe dream. I've had absolutely knock-out banner days every month of the year & in may, I've had some of my most memorable days fishing mayflies & emergers(w/ the higher flows). Instead of two sows, perhaps try a sow & SJ together, ya know? Mix it up a little, the higher flows also dislodge great numbers of aquatic red worms. 

pa-pa-pa-Porky


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> BTW, flows the past two years have ramped up the 3rd week of april. Hopefully things are normal this year and it is pushed back to May like usual.


Deer Creek is really full right now. Won't they have to start drawing it down soon in preparation for the runoff?


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I guess part of my problem is that I enjoy subsurface fishing better than dry fly fishing, so maybe that's why that time of year has been my favorite? 

I know. I'm demented when I pick up a fly rod! 

I do like top water bass action though. Now those fish know how to take something off of the surface!


----------



## Porky (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks like you had a super fantatic day there lost, good to see the gal was rippin' a few too.

Great report!!!


----------



## lost510 (Mar 27, 2009)

I hate the eternal argument over which kind of flies are the best to fish with. I've always been of the opinion that catching fish is the best (on a fly of some sort of course,except for some giant ocean fish). But, one of the setup's i've been doing really well with is a BWO dry with a small sowbug tailing off it. Its great, seems to guarantee catching fish and I get to play surface action as well as subsurface. Either way, you guys have some phenomenal water in this state, and I haven't been let down on a single day of fishing since I moved here. I'm really looking to the increased spring water flows, always a great time to fish regardless of which river/stream your on. Tight Line everybody!


----------

